# I am looking for a well-known, responsible, and reputable breeder.



## mohamad.ghannoum (Feb 18, 2021)

East / West German / Czech Breeders...

I did a lot of research before settling for a GSD. At first, I wanted Belgium Malinois, but I did a lot of research and understood that this dog isn't for me and I wouldn't be fair with it.

*Am I a good fit for the dog?*
For those who might say are you sure you want a GSD: I work from home 8-5. I work as an IT and have time to play + train my dog for up to 2 hours per day. I don't leave the house for more than 4 hours if needed. I have 2 roommates and another 7 years old Border Collie. I can put 2-4 hours time with my dog on the weekend to train/play and exhaust it. Every 1 -2 months I go camping/trekking. I understand that this dog might need a "JOB", I am willing to give that job through agility training if needed. I run 3-5 miles 3/4 times per week also. As for training, I am willing to do group training and another form of training if needed.
I live in a big house and have a big backyard I can train/play with him.
*Ideal Dog :*
I want a strong, intelligent, and independent dog companion. I prefer short hair and prefer it to handle any kind of danger if we were to camp in the wilderness. I also prefer a dog that has a sense of defense and guarding if needed. I want a dog that is sharp, mid activity level, and can be aggressive if needed. I am looking to train the dog in some guarding and protection, some agility work and some bite work, and definitely off-leash. I would prefer the dog to be very smart, at the same time very willing to obey ( Mainly through training ).
*Why I prefer a breeder?*
I prefer adoption if it wasn't for the high probability of hip problems and other health issues ( 2 GSD died in my life and weren't purebred ). I want to make sure that this dog would live a good life without any intense health problems and that wouldn't cost me a fortune also.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sounds like you generally have your head on straight and would be a good candidate for GSD ownership. You might want to say where you're from and how far you're willing to travel to get a dog so good breeders can be narrowed down to those closer to you.


----------



## mohamad.ghannoum (Feb 18, 2021)

Yes. I did a lot of research to figure this out. 

I live in Arizona,I am willing to travel to anywhere mid-west/east. I talked with "weberhaus" and they are in Kansas. 

What do you think of this breeder?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

What is your prior dog experience? You are asking for, potentially, a lot of dog.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

You are asking for a lot of dog.. And know that a puppy, f you go that route is not a guarantee that you will get all those traits.. Even from the best breeder.

I would however, trust Malinda (@weberhaus) to provide you with a dog suitable for your experience level.

I have a 3 year old out of her kennel out of her XX litter (Darka/Grim).

She lives in the city with me and my other retired dog and trains in IGP. Super worker who will be trialing for her IGP1 & 2 this year. This girl has one of the best temperaments I have seen in a while. She is pretty extreme in drives however and a challenge even for an experienced handler but fun to work.

If you have questions about my experience or dog, feel free to PM me.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would also trust Malinda as she has a great breeding program. I see many dogs that her studs have produced with a local to me kennel and the health, temperament and structure of the dogs are excellent. (Auf der Marquis can be found on facebook)

For all that you want to do, it would be best find a club or trainer to work with you as the training is as important as the dog you choose. Find the club/trainer as soon as possible, before you get a pup!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

If you want an independent dog you probably want to connect with breeders who produce for SAR and law enforcement. You will get what you want and more, but you have to be able to keep up with the dog, both physically and mentally.


----------

